# Textual Integrity Of The Bible



## JM (Sep 18, 2008)

The following was taken from a page put together by Muslims that use textual criticism to attack the Bible. 



> Textual Integrity Of The Bible
> 
> Is the Bible that we have in our hands today unchanged? Or has it undergone extensive revisions and alterations? Truth is the first victim in the Christian apologetical literature. This is because if they tell the truth about the Church history and its role in formulating the Bible (or Bibles) as well as the manuscript tradition of the New Testament, belief in the Bible as the "Word" of God would take the beating and the Churches would go absolutely empty. Hence it is not be surprising to find an average Christian's knowledge about his own scriptures is pretty close to zero.
> 
> ...


Textual Integrity Of The Bible
Islamic Awareness


----------

